# Feeling intimidated/inferior



## nonamexx (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel like I am a fish out of water in this forum and feel like I cannot contribute anything useful to a photography discussion. 

Almost everybody seems to have better knowledge of photography than me.
Everybody seems to have better equipment and tools of the trade while I struggle to afford an entry-level DSLR.
Most people here have much better photographs than I can imagine taking.

I'm sorry if I offended anybody with my lack of knowledge and suggestions.


----------



## ZimPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

harishankar said:


> I feel like I am a fish out of water in this forum and feel like I cannot contribute anything useful to a photography discussion.
> 
> Almost everybody seems to have better knowledge of photography than me.
> Everybody seems to have better equipment and tools of the trade while I struggle to afford an entry-level DSLR.
> ...



I think many if us here are looking to get better. Practice, practice, practice.
I'm giving myself 20 yrs to improve. If my photography isn't any better by the time I retire, I'll be looking for a new hobby then.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2013)

ZimPhoto said:
			
		

> I'm giving myself 20 yrs to improve. If my photography isn't any better by the time I retire, I'll be looking for a new hobby then.



You know, expanding upon that thought...the fishing author Jed Davis noted in one of his books that, "Imagine this scenario: if you can manage to improve your skill level just ten percent in a year; after a decade, you'll be 100 percent better, and a true expert."

Food for thought.


----------



## mishele (Apr 2, 2013)

harishankar said:


> Almost everybody seems to have better knowledge of photography than me.
> Everybody seems to have better equipment and tools of the trade while I struggle to afford an entry-level DSLR.
> Most people here have much better photographs than I can imagine taking.
> 
> I'm sorry if I offended anybody with my lack of knowledge and suggestions.


Sounds like you need a better mindset, friend!! Start looking at things in a more positive way. There are a ton of people here that might take better pictures or have more knowledge than you, but that's a good thing!! You can learn from these people!! Change the title of your thread to Determined/Inspired!!
As far as gear...there is always someone that's going to have better stuff. Take what you have and do what you can. Or, go get a second job. 
Now, go get em tiger!! lol


----------



## amolitor (Apr 2, 2013)

You can always say "I like that", "I don't like that", you can ask questions, you can ask followup questions, and you can share your own experiences. You don't need to be at any "skill level" at all for that.

Also, there's ALWAYS someone who knows less than you (although they may pretend otherwise) and there is ALWAYS someone who knows more than you (although they may not admit it).


----------



## faktisk (Apr 2, 2013)

There will always be people that is better when it comes to taking pictures. A smart thing to do is not buy alot of equipment to begin with. Buy one thing, master it, and then continue. I was one of the stupid ones who bought alot of stuff to begin with, and had a long and bumpy road to where I am today. 

The reason with forums like this, is to seek knowledge and to ask people about advice, and to take another step when it comes to taking better pictures.

Practise makes master, and Rome was not built in one day.


----------



## rlemert (Apr 2, 2013)

ALL of the people on this forum started their photography careers with the same knowledge and experience - i.e. NONE. They, too, were most likely intimidated by all the choices they had to make and all of the things they had to learn. They all picked up one item here, another there, and eventually they had some idea of what they were doing.

Remember, you started out with no knowledge of how to write - but look at what you can do now.


----------



## OLaA (Apr 2, 2013)

I think you're looking at it the wrong way. I personally wouldn't want to be on a forum where i knew more than everyone. Who would you learn from? For every contributing member that has more skill than you don't view it as intimidation but opportunity to learn something new.


----------



## MiFleur (Apr 2, 2013)

Just reading critique and comments will teach you quite a bit, I like this forum because people are straight forward, You want to know something, just ask and you will. As others have said, if you can focus on what you can learn rather than on what you don't have, it will make your time more enjoyable. If people are offended, it belongs to them, don't worry, be happy!


----------



## amolitor (Apr 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> ZimPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jed Davis may have been a master fisherman, but it's clear that compound interest was a concept that eluded him


----------



## runnah (Apr 2, 2013)

harishankar said:


> I feel like I am a fish out of water in this forum and feel like I cannot contribute anything useful to a photography discussion.
> 
> Almost everybody seems to have better knowledge of photography than me.
> Everybody seems to have better equipment and tools of the trade while I struggle to afford an entry-level DSLR.
> ...



Do what I do and use humor and arrogance to cover your lack of knowledge in even the most basic aspects of photography.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 2, 2013)

Heck, I've been doing photography for 35+ years, and most of the people here are better than me!! It doesn't stop me--as Mishele said, I just try to use that as inspiration and motivation to keep improving.

Or I blame my vision problems. Or my hand tremors. :lmao: 

As for the gear--I have no idea how old you are, but I just bought my first DSLR in late 2011, at age 50. I'd been saving for it for YEARS before I was finally able to afford it--as a single mom, there was just never even $1 in "extra" money. I was fortunate enough to be able to turn around and upgrade late last year to my current D7000, which I plan to keep until it wears out! Adding lenses is STILL a long, slow process for me though. But you just start with what you have, and aim to learn all you can and take the very best shots you can with that. Then, as you upgrade equipment, the learning curve won't be quite as steep.

Don't be afraid to post a picture or two here and ask for help improving. Just be willing to LISTEN to the C&C, especially when it's given by someone whose photos you admire!


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 2, 2013)

All very good thoughts. I checked again and nowhere does it say "THE PROFESSIONAL PHOTO FORUM"
Beautiful photos can be made with even an entry level DSLR. You just have to know (or learn) what your equipment can, and can not do and stay within those limits.
Like amolitor said above, just look at a photo and tell us how it makes you feel. You don't have to be an art critic to know if YOU like a photo.

Hang in there!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 2, 2013)

My friend, I have been into photography for many, many years and still feel intimidated and inferior around some on this forum. But that's the fun of it to me. There is a lot to learn and explore and try. That keeps me interested. Don't let it get you down, instead let it motivate you to improve.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 2, 2013)

It is just because so many people here have such great knowledge and experience to share that I come back every day. Come sit in the back row with me and see how much you can learn without participating much.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 2, 2013)

You don't sound like you are in a very positive place in life right now.  There are a lot of members on this forum that just read what is being said but never add comments, you shouldn't feel like you don't contribute to anything, just by reading the comments says that you are.  We all get down on ourselves, it's how we get ourselves back up that makes the difference.  Don't worry about it, just enjoy being a part of this forum.


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't worry, it's just as lonely at the top.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 2, 2013)

My photo's are not great either but lack of experience makes a difference.As another poster stated practice practice practice.I would Just think of it this way, does a professional athlete become a professional with out practice,I think not. Talent also comes to play but even then they suck at times.Everything in do time with practice and technique.Don't worry about having entry level as there capable of outstanding results as well,but I will say at least one very good optical lens is way more important then the body.


----------



## Lmphotos (Apr 2, 2013)

Practice! every shoot I do I get a little bit better! Get on the internet it is free! Start reading about light and composition.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 2, 2013)

One thing I am looking at after every shot is my histogram and still learning how to read it.


----------



## TMC (Apr 2, 2013)

Stick with it man,  I was here months reading and reading before I made my 1st post.  Even now I still feel the way you do sometimes but I just try to give my personal opinion on subjects that I feel i may have some knowledge in.  Someone new pics up a camera everyday and they could learn from you what you just learned from someone else the day before.  When i look back at when I 1st got my DSLR just about a year ago I am amazed at how much knowledge I have already acquired, mostly from the great people of this forum.  And when I see some of the pics that I can only hope to achieve someday I am grateful that I have all this knowledge at my finger tips to help me get there.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 2, 2013)

otherprof said:


> It is just because so many people here have such great knowledge and experience to share that I come back every day. Come sit in the back row with me and see how much you can learn without participating much.



I agree with this along with what Amolitor and others have said.

Read read read until you feel comfortable enough to add whatever the heck you feel like adding (as long as you abide by the forum rules).

BTW most of these people scare me :Joker:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 2, 2013)

My first post in this forum I thought was genius!  My kid in black and white.  I was so proud to post it and wait to be lauded for my genius.  Guess what?!  It never happened.  I was told my photo "sucked" and Bitter commented "another NewB bites the dust."  So I got all uppity and posted some crap about the criticizer being touched inappropriately by his dad or some such nonsense. I got smacked around a bit for that, but then I came around and it's been 2 years and here I am.  I'm also a much better photographer because of this website.

Lesson?  Don't worry about equipment or attitudes.  Shoot your best photos, post them here for HONEST critique, get THICK skin and learn and grow.  Come back in 1 year and tell me your images are not MUCH better....

Just my $0.02.

EDIT:  Now, quit your whining and dive back into the mosh pit!


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 2, 2013)

We all started somewhere! This forum is a great place to learn; I came in thinking I knew it all after working at a portrait "studio". I knew nothing and I still don't know half of it, but this is the place to learn.

dont get discouraged. Never stop trying to get better, even when you get frustrated with your current abilities. Chances are someone has been in the same position.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 2, 2013)

You aren't the only fish out of water.  Eight months ago I didn't understand f stop or ISO or aperture.  I am more comfortable with a virtual camera flying thru Z space.    But, ask a few questions and learn.  Reading the critiques helps too and googling phrases in the responses and clicking on all the darn links posted.


----------



## e.rose (Apr 2, 2013)

harishankar said:


> I feel like I am a fish out of water in this forum and feel like I cannot contribute anything useful to a photography discussion.
> 
> Almost everybody seems to have better knowledge of photography than me.
> Everybody seems to have better equipment and tools of the trade while I struggle to afford an entry-level DSLR.
> ...



Love, when I first picked up a camera 3 years ago, I didn't know anything about anything, and I was in the same position as you.  I felt like EVERYONE knew more than I did... and for the most part... that was probably true.

But what you gotta do is keep pushing and keep working.  Keep shooting and keep learning.

Post stuff for critique and take all critique with grace, even if someone says something you disagree with.

Take that critique... apply it... shoot more... get better.

It's a learning process.

It's like anything else in life.  There was a time I didn't know how to drive... I had to learn.  I didn't know how to use a computer... I had to learn.  I didn't know how to cook... um... yeah I'm still learning that one.  

There's always going to be someone better than you, and someone worse than you.  Don't concentrate at how well everyone else is doing, rather focus that energy on yourself and getting better. :sillysmi: :hug::

.
.
.
OH... and about struggling to afford a DSLR...

I was on this forum, learning and asking questions for about 2 or 3 months before I even BOUGHT my first DSLR, because I too, couldn't afford one right away.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 2, 2013)

Pick one subject master that before going on to another


----------



## ratssass (Apr 2, 2013)

...if nothing else,I now know that I know less than what I think I did know....but it helps me form my questions a little bit better..   :raisedbrow::raisedbrow:


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 2, 2013)

otherprof said:


> It is just because so many people here have such great knowledge and experience to share that I come back every day. Come sit in the back row with me and see how much you can learn without participating much.



Some do have knowldge, but their pix are boring. Knowledge must be blended with heart.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 2, 2013)

I've learned almost everything I know from TPF.  I sucked horribly and knew nothing when I started.  I'm no mish, pixel rabbit, rotinimod, Erose or invisible... But I suck a hell of a lot less than I did.

Stick around.  Ask, try, post, listen, learn.  You'll get there.


----------



## e.rose (Apr 2, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I've learned almost everything I know from TPF.  I sucked horribly and knew nothing when I started.  *I'm no mish, pixel rabbit, rotinimod, Erose* *or invisible*... But I suck a hell of a lot less than I did.
> 
> Stick around.  Ask, try, post, listen, learn.  You'll get there.



D'awwww, you're sweet.  I'm still growing and learning though... but you're sweet to include me. :hug::


----------



## Greiver (Apr 2, 2013)

Think of it this way, every pro here -no matter who they are or how good they are now- had to start somewhere and that somewhere is the same position you're in now. No-one starts out knowing what to do, focus on learning things for yourself before focusing on helping others learn.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 2, 2013)

harishankar said:


> I feel like I am a fish out of water in this forum and feel like I cannot contribute anything useful to a photography discussion.
> 
> Almost everybody seems to have better knowledge of photography than me.
> Everybody seems to have better equipment and tools of the trade while I struggle to afford an entry-level DSLR.
> ...



Hey Buddy! We all have to start somewhere... and I'll bet you that I have a lot more gray hair than you do! That just means I had a head start on you!   Just keep on learning! Ask all the questions you can, read all the books you can, and shoot, shoot, shoot! You will get there!


----------



## mishele (Apr 2, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I've learned almost everything I know from TPF.  I sucked horribly and knew nothing when I started.  I'm no mish, pixel rabbit, rotinimod, Erose or invisible... But I suck a hell of a lot less than I did.
> 
> Stick around.  Ask, try, post, listen, learn.  You'll get there.


I love it when you suck up!!


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > ZimPhoto said:
> ...



Sounds more like a Yogi Berra quote...


----------



## nonamexx (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you everybody, for your thoughts and experiences.


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 3, 2013)

As has been mentioned numerous times above...everyone starts at 'start', whether it's photography, driving a car, whatever.

While I've had more than 50 years behind a camera, I'm only 2 WEEKS into my hands-on plumbing journey as I am reading up/watching and learning how to solder joints, building code, etc. I'm about to replace my leaking, power vented, gas fired water heater with a tankless model. So it's not a simple disconnect at 4 locations and connect new at the same 4 locations. And, for what it's worth, the plumber I've had in the past (before he retired) said he LOVES IT when he has to fix a DIYers' mistakes! Double the rates!

Hopefully, I won't have to call any plumbers after I mess it up.


----------



## Pukka312 (Apr 3, 2013)

There's a nice little saying to keep you grounded, and it says "the only photographer you should compare yourself to is the one you used to be." Use others for inspiration, and to gain knowledge, but leave it at that.


----------



## chrystal (Apr 3, 2013)

harishankar said:


> I feel like I am a fish out of water in this forum and feel like I cannot contribute anything useful to a photography discussion.
> 
> Almost everybody seems to have better knowledge of photography than me.
> Everybody seems to have better equipment and tools of the trade while I struggle to afford an entry-level DSLR.
> ...



Hello. I am sure we have all been there at some stage. Read the advice and take it. All the camera does is take the photo - its the photographer who puts in the settings etc. You don't need the best equipment to take good photos. Read what you can find about exposure etc and then practise. You will get better at it in time. The main thing is not to be despondant and give up. As has been said, you can learn from these people and most people don't mind questions. Please give yourself an opportunity, you will see in time to come that you have improved.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 3, 2013)

Pukka312 said:


> There's a nice little saying to keep you grounded, and it says "the only photographer you should compare yourself to is the one you used to be." Use others for inspiration, and to gain knowledge, but leave it at that.



You can use me for inspiration. Just tell yourself, "Heck, I know I'm better that guy"


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 3, 2013)

harishankar said:


> I feel like I am a fish out of water in this forum and feel like I cannot contribute anything useful to a photography discussion.
> 
> Almost everybody seems to have better knowledge of photography than me.
> Everybody seems to have better equipment and tools of the trade while I struggle to afford an entry-level DSLR.
> ...



It's a terrific opportunity for you.
Everyone feels good to to be able to help another person - and so you are making everyone who helps you feel good.

As everyone has told you, it is not the equipment but the photographer that is the ultimate important piece of the picture-making process. You live in one of the most photograph-able parts of the world and have a great opportunity. 

You will get better.
Work at taking pictures and showing them.
Listen to the comments and use what seems good.
Look at pictures every moment you can, try to figure what about each picture makes you like or dislike it.  Use that knowledge.
 When you have a question, just ask.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 3, 2013)

OP... Feb 2012 I got started with digital. I'm an old film photog, but knew very little about digital. I am always learning. Just takes time. 

Photography can be very rewarding as well as very frustrating. Lots of competition and lots of let downs. I routinely get rejected from institutions that I offer $2000 to $4500 of my work to. I just keep on sending out the offers. 

If you don't feel better about your hobby then you may not be cut out for it. The Woodman gal can teach us all a good lesson - photography is not worth committing suicide over. 

"Never give up! Dont listen to the haters. Dont try to be an artist unless you can work and live in isolation, without any thanks....bleak, but needed until you get to the much lauded place." ~ Scape Martinez


----------



## ghache (Apr 3, 2013)

ZimPhoto said:


> harishankar said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I am a fish out of water in this forum and feel like I cannot contribute anything useful to a photography discussion.
> ...



20 years? are you serious? photography is all about getting better, but if you want hard enough, 20 years should make you a master. not "better" Listen what everyone has to say, even less advanced people see things differently that can help a more advanced photographer.

I have taken workshops from less and more experience photographer than i am and i always learned something new.


----------



## Nervine (Apr 4, 2013)

I love this forum as I have learnt so much and love the work that members post and the information available. I have posted threads and received no response for pictures I thought were good and got no response. My last macro a key example. Compared to the last set of macro spider shots added this new one was so much better and no comments but I will post more soon 

Keep your chin up, as people have said ask questions, post your thoughts and critique and accept the critique people give you.


----------



## Mully (Apr 4, 2013)

This is the best support I have seen this community give to another member ever and I have to say it is heartwarming!  This is how people improve!  Just great!


----------



## gsgary (Apr 4, 2013)

You could even try shooting film i find it much more rewarding, there are Lomo group going on photo walks all over the world


----------



## gsgary (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/groups/lomoindia/discuss/72157626126464510/


----------



## nonamexx (Apr 4, 2013)

Mully said:


> This is the best support I have seen this community give to another member ever and I have to say it is heartwarming!  This is how people improve!  Just great!



Very grateful to all of you. Thanks for the kind words. Even though I've handled a camera for a long time, it's only in the last few months I've really become immersed in the technical aspects. Only recently bought my first DSLR and it was great. Amazed to find how much there is to learn and felt quite intimidated by my own lack of knowledge.


----------



## bywhacky (Apr 4, 2013)

I started with compact now on bridge fantasizing about full dslr but money is tight and I save and read and learn and practice to point now selling the odd pic which is turning my hobby into something more, these and other forums are wealth of information tips etc to move your hobby in what ever direction you or anyone else wants to take it. Be it trying new genres of photography in my case or just taking pictures in different ways an so much more.

Whilst I have done some one day courses and slowly but surely getting to understand the lingo with iso apertures, slave flash etc it is a learning kerb for me from snapping a way with a 35mm film camera years ago to the single use cameras that were all the rage for a while to the wonderful and ever expanding world of digitial photography which has opened a pandoras box of possibilities. 

We all want to do different things with the camera for as many different reasons................there are no rights or wrongs just enjoy the hobby and learn from others experiences and make your own decisions on what works for you.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mully said:


> This is the best support I have seen this community give to another member ever and I have to say it is heartwarming! This is how people improve! Just great!



I have to agree Mully. Everyday I waited for just one wise crack that would start the snowball affect, but it never came. Nice job everyone. :cheers: For those under 21, that's  Kool-Aid


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 4, 2013)

harishankar said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > This is the best support I have seen this community give to another member ever and I have to say it is heartwarming! This is how people improve! Just great!
> ...



Just remember, EVERYONE here is at a different stage in the learning stage.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 4, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> I have to agree Mully. Everyday I waited for just one wise crack that would start the snowball affect, but it never came. Nice job everyone. :cheers: For those under 21, that's  Kool-Aid



Not even from me


----------

